# Big wahoo video



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

This isn't recent but I found the old video it was from last year. My buddy Kais Daoud put me on him.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Surprised the reel had the line capacity to land that 1. I've had them spool pen 706's.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice hoo!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice wahoo!! congrats and nice gaff shot too!


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

yeah it dove straight down we followed it with the boat to keep it from spooling me


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Weight?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome fish. Wish I could do that.

Were you just fishing a driftline?? What bait??


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

The weight was 79.3 or .6 if I remember right but it hit a dead ly. We were bottom fishing so I casted out a king rod and this wahoo decided to hit it instead.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a dang fine hoo there Austin. I remember it was 79 lbs and some change. Thats a beast on any rod much less a mackeral rod. Great job guys. My hats off to your 15 year old captain for that fish and very nice gaff shot also. Not many people would trust such a young man to take them offshore. But, as you know, Kais is not the average young man. You two boys have turned into a fine set of fishermen and great boys. I'm very proud of you both.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Capt. Delynn, you're right Kais isn't the average fisherman especially for his age. I guess he learned from the best. I cant wait to get back home to go fishing with yall again. Hope everything is going good. I heard Kais may be on the boat again sooner than they thought before.


----------

